

Helping Computers Understand Language - drp
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/helping-computers-understand-language.html

======
psygnisfive
Synonymy is by far one of the simplest kinds of tasks that are relevant to
making computers understand language, despite its awesome usefulness. The
Wordnet database (<http://wordnet.princeton.edu/>) actually has a wealth of
synonymy and other word-word relations (probably significantly more extensive
than Google's). In the future I can imagine that companies like Google with
start to use things like syntactically related phenomena (e.g. syntactic
"synonymy" between sentences like "The dog bit John" and "John was bitten by
the dog"), in place of the simple word-word relations, and probably eventually
even tackle things like answering questions based on the semantic content of
the query + websites. There's actually some interesting work done by Phil
Resnik (<http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~resnik/>) here are UMD trying to do
"sentiment analysis", whereby you essentially can detect spin/bias in a
document by mapping grammatical structures to semantic features, and then
analyzing that. Quite an interesting future. :D

------
joss82
Maybe the first artificial intelligence will emerge from Google?

